

A cool programming challenge  - raghuHack
http://www.hackerearth.com/november-rain/

======
latk
Different languages get a different amount of execution time for the test
cases. A factor is given in the table of available programming languages. It
is interesting to see where the languages are grouped:

Compiled Languages (1 × time limit): C, C++, Perl, Clojure, JavaScript,
Haskell.

Java (2 × time limit + 2): Java.

Scripting Languages (3 × time limit): Python, Ruby, PHP.

I guess the "+2" for Java tries to account for JVM startup. But if Clojure
will also run on the JVM, why doesn't it get the same advantage?

I am also surprised to see Perl being grouped with the compiled languages, as
it actually has a performance profile similar to CPython (which I assume will
be used for Python – the entries for Python, Java, Ruby, PHP, Clojure don't
mention which of the myriad interpreters/VMs will be used).

------
sigvef
Time until start (in an easy, cross-timezone understandable format):
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=current+time++to++9%3A3...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=current+time++to++9%3A30%3A00+pm+UTC+%2B5%3A30++%7C++Saturday%2C+November+30%2C+2013)

------
srd
Some details are lacking on that page: \- In what timezone are the times
given? \- And where do I find the "given list of languages" that are
supported?

~~~
vivekprakash
The timezone is Asia/Kolkata. The FAQ page is at
[http://www.hackerearth.com/judge/](http://www.hackerearth.com/judge/).

~~~
ygra
It would help if they just listed the UTC offset, actually. I know my own
offset but not for every other timezone there is.

Apparently it's UTC+5:30.

~~~
vivekprakash
Yes, it's UTC+5:30

------
codygman
Email form doesn't have csrf verification and fails... hmm will have to check
again tomorrow.

------
melvinmt
> Opens at: 30 Nov 2013, 09:30 PM Closes on: 30 Nov 2013, 12:00 AM

Which timezone?

~~~
vivekprakash
The timezone is Asia/Kolkata (IST).

